# Porta-Bote experiences: 8ft 6in model



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey everyone,

Looking for experiences with the porta-bote 8ft model. I need a dinghy for my Mirage 33 and I've been getting more and more sold on folding boats. I'm tired of leaks and the weight\size of inflatables, we also land at alot of cobble beaches and have already popped a few balloons.. I don't have room nor want to tow a solid body tender. I have a 3hp honda outboard already with a built in gas tank.

I'm 6ft 4in so ANY tender\dinghy will be a squeeze. I just need a boat that can load me, 1 other adult, and a backpack or two at a time to get to shore. Will the portabote 8ft meet that for me or is it a 1 person dinghy? Never seen one in person to get a handle on its scale, youtube videos have only been so helpful.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Never had an 8-6 model, we use a 10’er on our 33’ cutter. That handles our needs well. We are “robust” folks totally over 400# between us. And even with that we carry some cargo and a 8hp motor. 

Why the smaller one? We fit ours on our port rail for passages. But I’ve been towing it more and more. I towed it about 400 miles this season.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

hpeer said:


> Never had an 8-6 model, we use a 10'er on our 33' cutter. That handles our needs well. We are "robust" folks totally over 400# between us. And even with that we carry some cargo and a 8hp motor.
> 
> Why the smaller one? We fit ours on our port rail for passages. But I've been towing it more and more. I towed it about 400 miles this season.


Two reasons really:
1) Space\size. Although it's not just that the 8ft model is shorter overall, but it also has 1 less seat to stow. This is purely for moving me+1 person at a time with light gear from the anchor to the shore on the great lakes (no ocean play yet).
2) Cost\availability. The cost of a new one is way way way outside my current dinghy budget (we are weekend sailors..during june\july\august only, thanks winter). Used models are hard to find in my area but I just came across an 8ft model for sale on the used market through a friend. It's just that this friend of a friend is a 5hr drive from me so I can't just hop down the street to have a look.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

I have the 10 with 6hp Suzuki.
You can operate it just fine without the front seat installed..but i put it if in roughish water.

I put it together and break it down on the bow deck...releasing the lifelines...takes just under 10 min. My boat is 34 ft and has babystay.
Stash the folded portabote against stantions and lifelines portside.

This motor has both internal tank and ext hook up. 

If i lost the boat or motor today..i would buy the same again tomorrow.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for the endorsements, I've heard good things out there as well.

I measured out 9ft~ on the floor (I believe tip of the bow to back of the transom is 9ft and an inch or so) and it feels like it would fit 2 adults although tight. Like I said, no plans to make this a dinghy for shooting around breakwaters or in rolling anchorages of the Caribbean, just a good way to get to shore for campfires on the great lakes, even if it's 1 passenger at a time.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

I have the 8 ft model. I'm over the wavy floor feeling. The boat has carried me (200), two grandkids (maybe 100 lbs) and driven by a 2.5 hp. Its a wrestle to set it up because of the stiffness of the plastic.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Skipper Jer said:


> .... Its a wrestle to set it up because of the stiffness of the plastic.


I dont have experience with the 8.
Weight one side with knee or foot and use stretcher board. 
Set center seat..remove board..set transom..set other seat...dump in water....

If its not been used often maybe work it open and folded thru a 6 pack on a warm day in the driveway


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I've used a 10' bote as our dingy for going on 15 years. Works great for us (2 adults with occasional guests). I used this same bote with my 34' ketch. 

Never used a 8' bote. My sense is that it would be ok for your needs, but will feel cramped with two on board. You won't be able to row with two on board, but a small outboard would work fine.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Just purchased my second 8 foot Porta Bote. Previous one lasted 16 years and developed a small leak I was too lazy to try and track down. I donated it to a Sea School and it is still in use today. The new one I bought is 12 pounds heavier due to the new transom being built into the boat. I still like the lighter older one I had as it was easier to handle and carry by myself. i could carry it under my arm. With the new one I need a hand truck to carry it off the dock. Still think they are great boats though.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

mbianka said:


> Just purchased my second 8 foot Porta Bote. Previous one lasted 16 years and developed a small leak I was too lazy to try and track down. I donated it to a Sea School and it is still in use today. The new one I bought is 12 pounds heavier due to the new transom being built into the boat. I still like the lighter older one I had as it was easier to handle and carry by myself. i could carry it under my arm. With the new one I need a hand truck to carry it off the dock. Still think they are great boats though.


Thanks! I did some measuring and my current 10ft inflatable has the same useable space as the 8ft PB so I think the size will work. If all goes well I'll go see it Wednesday.


----------



## sesmith (Jan 24, 2013)

We have an 8' model. We have packed myself, my wife, 2 folding bikes, a bag of garbage, stuff for showers, and some misc items in it at one time. Should work fine for your use.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

sesmith said:


> We have an 8' model. We have packed myself, my wife, 2 folding bikes, a bag of garbage, stuff for showers, and some misc items in it at one time. Should work fine for your use.


Lol good to know!


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

Just be aware that the older ones do not have the flotation band along with the new transom design and are notorious for submerging the outboard and going down at the transom. Once they get rainwater in them and the water line gets above the lower transom bolts the old design can leak rather badly. Folks who picked up an older one and leave it in the water get pretty good at flushing outboards and getting them running again.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

SeaStar58 said:


> Just be aware that the older ones do not have the flotation band along with the new transom design and are notorious for submerging the outboard and going down at the transom. Once they get rainwater in them and the water line gets above the lower transom bolts the old design can leak rather badly. Folks who picked up an older one and leave it in the water get pretty good at flushing nooutboards and getting them running again.


Sounds about right. The one I'm going to see has the foam floats on the hull but has the 1 piece transom (from what I can tell). It seems like most parts as far I can see are repairable or replaceable as it ages other than replacing entire hull panels of course.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

If I understand correctly you want the Alpha Series with the folding transom where the motor pad flips over to lock it without any user installed through bolts exposed to the water.

This video shows the basics of what you want to see in a used one with the Alpha series transom, flotation bands and floating seats. (Note the notched piece 1X4 used to make setup easier)


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SeaStar58 said:


> Just be aware that the older ones do not have the flotation band along with the new transom design and are notorious for submerging the outboard and going down at the transom. Once they get rainwater in them and the water line gets above the lower transom bolts the old design can leak rather badly. Folks who picked up an older one and leave it in the water get pretty good at flushing outboards and getting them running again.


You must get torrential rains Seastar. My boat is a great rain catcher, but the problem of lower bolt hole leaks is easily solved by replacing the outer gaskets that seal the lower holes. It's a 10-cent problem that takes 2 minutes to solve.

I have never had my bote sink, nor had to flush my outboard. My older one has floatation strapped to the inner bull. It cannot sink (I've tested mine). I do have to bail the bote out after a good rain though


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

MikeOReilly said:


> You must get torrential rains Seastar. My boat is a great rain catcher, but the problem of lower bolt hole leaks is easily solved by replacing the outer gaskets that seal the lower holes. It's a 10-cent problem that takes 2 minutes to solve.
> 
> I have never had my bote sink, nor had to flush my outboard. My older one has floatation strapped to the inner bull. It cannot sink (I've tested mine). I do have to bail the bote out after a good rain though


Tropical Florida where a 60 gallon rain barrel can get filled up to overflowing in a few minutes during a typical afternoon shower that can also create whiteout conditions preventing you from seeing anything past 20 feet need I say more? Seen too many of the older Porta-Botes down by the transom with the outboard submerged after a rain storm to consider it a rare event.

Road less traveled posted this review of the old style Porta-Botes floatation.

"FLOTATION

Just beneath the black plastic lip at the top of the Porta-bote hull there is a strip of foam rivited to the hull. This provides enough flotation to keep the boat afloat if it fills with water - as long as there is no outboard engine mounted on the boat. The foam material deteriorates in the sun and flakes off, constantly leaving little black flecks all over the Porta-bote's floor. I have heard of cruisers covering this foam with Sunbrella to keep it intact and prevent its total disintegration. I haven't gotten to that project yet&#8230; This foam provides a little flotation, but the Porta-bote will definitely sink if it is swamped while an outboard engine is mounted on its transom.

Note: The flotation material in the new Alpha series Porta-botes does not disintegrate in the sun"​
The ones I have seen minus the flotation bands are probably those where it rotted away in the sun so badly that it fell off or the owners pulled it off to eliminate dealing with the mess as the flotation disintegrated.

Here is the full review published in 2012 after using the old style Porta-Bote in a Tropical Climate:
https://roadslesstraveled.us/porta-bote-review/

They do give Porta-Bote credit for listening to their input and correcting the issues they noted when the redesigned Alpha Series was released. It was interesting to note that some that have used both the 8 and 10 foot models feel that the 8 foot isn't really easier to assemble and store so it only leaves you with a less usable space in the Porta-Bote.

Personally I would be looking for a used Alpha Series with the better flotation, improved transom and non-marking chine strips/rub rails that will be less prone to leaving black marks.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SeaStar58 said:


> Personally I would be looking for a used Alpha Series with the better flotation, improved transom and non-marking chine strips/rub rails that will be less prone to leaving black marks.


I'm sure you're correct about the rain issues down your way. I'll point out, the OP is located in the North Channel, Lake Huron, Great Lakes. We don't get those kinds of rains up here (at least, not normally).

And I agree, it would be better to get a new version than an old one. And I definitely think the 8' is going to feel small. I have the 10' version, but if I ever have to replace it, I would go with a 12' version.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

MikeOReilly said:


> I'm sure you're correct about the rain issues down your way. I'll point out, the OP is located in the North Channel, Lake Huron, Great Lakes. We don't get those kinds of rains up here (at least, not normally).
> 
> And I agree, it would be better to get a new version than an old one. And I definitely think the 8' is going to feel small. I have the 10' version, but if I ever have to replace it, I would go with a 12' version.


Sounds good guys. A few things in line with the comments so far:

-I have no plans to leave the "bote" unfolded. It will be used just for the weekend sails and will be folded up and stored on deck when underway and while in my slip.

-I would love one of the newer ones, however after searching the used market I only found 1x 8' model for sale, and only 2x botes in general for sale in Ontario. The one I'm going to see is <1000$ asking, the others were 3000$+ asking price USED.

-I think in the long term future I agree the 10' model will be the sweet spot for my sailboat and needs, the 8' purchase is a "proof of concept". It will tell us if 8' is enough, if there's room on our sailboat deck to fit a bigger model, and if we even like the style of the tender in the first place. For less than 1\3rd the cost of new (and I don't plan to pay asking price for the used one, so cheaper even) it's an easy gamble. Plus living in a very small fishing\duck hunting town I know I can flip the 8ft model pretty easy.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Guyfromthenorth said:


> Sounds good guys. A few things in line with the comments so far:
> 
> -I have no plans to leave the "bote" unfolded. It will be used just for the weekend sails and will be folded up and stored on deck when underway and while in my slip.
> 
> ...


Portabotes are hard to find on the used market; which gives you a good sense of their durability and usefulness. I agree with you Guy - get the best one you can. Like I said, I think the 8-footer will work for you, but it will feel cramped. The biggest negative for me would be you can't row it with two people on board (I can barely row with two on board my 10-footer). But for the price, it's probably a good choice.

&#8230; come to think of it, you might be able to paddle the bote with two people.

Keep on eye on boat show season. When I bought mine it was at a boat show, so I got the "boat show special price", which was something like 1/3rd off the list price.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Just an fyi...

I bought a barely used Alpha version. 
The swing together transon works well...insert 2 pins and done. Does not leak.
Install all 3 seats and its 8 pins total with transon. Nada bolt nuts.

Negative is.. the only place to attach lines is thru grommets on each side at bow and they are not robust. 
The swing transon is a biggy for me because of the room i have to operate on the foredeck. 

I thru the wheels and bow plate in a dumpster...no need for them.
Almost kept the alum plate stock from the wheel deal...


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

I get spoiled here.

Its not unusual to see a number of Porta-Botes at fairly reasonable prices in the area however pickings are slim right now:

Here is a 12 foot that appears to be an Alpha listed as in Fair Condition for $100:
https://ocala.craigslist.org/boa/d/porta-bote/6684825497.html

Old style but includes motor for $850:
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/d/porta-bote-collapsable-boat/6685867966.html

2010 12 foot with sail kit for $1,200:
https://tampa.craigslist.org/pnl/boa/d/porta-bote/6658025588.html

On the older ones if it was a real bargain I would probably consider replacing the flotation band or at least adding some supplemental flotation. Upgrading the plated steel fasteners where possible to stainless would be high on the priority list too.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

So I went and saw the PB yesterday (10hr round trip). As per the usual with Kijiji the pictures posted in the ad were NOT pictures of his boat. They weren't even stock pics of a new boat, they were stolen from a different ad or google of someone else's used boat, and they were white (his was green), and a few other issues. The boat had been worked over its life, scratches and what not, but it had all the parts. It's the older version with the one piece transom, but I don't mind that because it's rebuildable\repairable for sure. I cut another 300$ off the price due to the misleading ad and boat being in somewhat worse shape (and different colour) than advertised. He took the deal and I'm good with it. Like I said this is a proof of concept and a good test for the boat. For 650$ (Canadian $) it's a fraction of the cost of the other used ones for sale and the only one within a weeks drive of where I live right now. Can't wait to test it out on the sail this weekend.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase. Hope it works out for you.

So while there are eyes on this thread, anyone have the sailing version of the porta-bote, if so how does it sail?


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Sounds good Guy. As long as the bote isn't leaking at the seams (which apparently can happen &#8230; I've only heard a few cases of this), it should be fine. A few scratches won't matter. They are pretty darn tough.

Jer, I have the sail rig with my 10' bote. Spent a few days playing around with it recently while anchored for a while. It's a very light rig; a toy really. It can only really manage winds up to around 10 knots, but it's still kinda fun.










http://helplink.com/CLAFC/wp-content/uploads/2018/08/IMGA0655_2.mp4


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Guyfromthenorth said:


> As per the usual with Kijiji the pictures posted in the ad were NOT pictures of his boat. They weren't even stock pics of a new boat, they were stolen from a different ad or google of someone else's used boat, and they were white (his was green), and a few other issues.


I never understood why people do this. How much trouble is it snap a couple of pics and post those?


----------



## MastUndSchotbruch (Nov 26, 2010)

JimsCAL said:


> I never understood why people do this. How much trouble is it snap a couple of pics and post those?


It's not the trouble, it's the scratches and dings on the real boat...


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

Be aware that the early small Porta bote with the pointy stern has issues when used with an OB even a really small one.

Some additional stiffening will be required. Some people have had success just lashing a mid size fender between the OB leg and the stern.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

TQA said:


> Be aware that the early small Porta bote with the pointy stern has issues when used with an OB even a really small one.
> 
> Some additional stiffening will be required. Some people have had success just lashing a mid size fender between the OB leg and the stern.


Depends on the definition of small. Porta-Botes are designed for a 2 to 6 hp motors for the most part. The 8' 6" for example specs out to a 36 lb max gas engine weight which would equate to a 2.3 hp perhaps 3 hp max while the largest Porta-Bote has a 56 lb max gas engine weight or 5 hp to a ultra light 6 hp yet I see people putting what they call small outboards in the 9 to 25 hp range pushing the boats beyond max hull speed, getting a lot of hull distortion and greatly overloading them. Anything over 6 hp usually weighs about 100 lbs or more dry and is definitely not appropriate for use on any Porta-Bote.

Its really easy to over power a Porta-Bote since all are rated for below 5/6 hp max.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

SeaStar58 said:


> Depends on the definition of small. Porta-Botes are designed for a 2 to 6 hp motors for the most part. The 8' 6" for example specs out to a 36 lb max gas engine weight which would equate to a 2.3 hp perhaps 3 hp max while the largest Porta-Bote has a 56 lb max gas engine weight or 5 hp to a ultra light 6 hp yet I see people putting what they call small outboards in the 9 to 25 hp range pushing the boats beyond max hull speed, getting a lot of hull distortion and greatly overloading them. Anything over 6 hp usually weighs about 100 lbs or more dry and is definitely not appropriate for use on any Porta-Bote.
> 
> Its really easy to over power a Porta-Bote since all are rated for below 5/6 hp max.


Very true. The nice thing is, portabotes are fairly light, and the can get up on a plane pretty easily. With one adult on board I easily plane my 10' bote with my 3.5 hp Tohatsu. I can plane with two adults on board in ideal conditions. And I can slug the engine around without the need for a crane or halyards.

I can't imagine putting anything much bigger than a 6 hp. It would screw up the weight balance big time.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

MikeOReilly said:


> Very true. The nice thing is, portabotes are fairly light, and the can get up on a plane pretty easily. With one adult on board I easily plane my 10' bote with my 3.5 hp Tohatsu. I can plane with two adults on board in ideal conditions. And I can slug the engine around without the need for a crane or halyards.
> 
> I can't imagine putting anything much bigger than a 6 hp. It would screw up the weight balance big time.


You do not want to be in one with an oversized motor on it. As hull speed is exceeded the sides can start bowing out and flapping wildly as the bow starts folding upwards and the boat can then become very hard to control with the possibility of flipping the bow up and driving the stern under it. Glad to be an observer and not sitting in the over powered Porta-Bote.

Yes the economy and ease of being able to use motors in the 30 lb to 56 lb range along with the economy of it all is a wonderful thing. A motor such as my Honda BF2.3 should yield the equivalent of close to 40 mpg on a Porta-Bote which is insane economy for a boat. You won't come close to that with an inflatable or RIB.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

First weekend trip with the porta-bote on board, sadly the last sail of the season too.

We loved the 'bote' compared to our old inflatable.

Pros:
-Easily stored on deck, seats\transom fit perfectly in our aft cockpit storage locker.
-Motors well.
-Fits 3 people plus some gear.
-Behaved well when tied to the stern overnight.
-Easily winched up on the spin halyard.
-No stress storming the beach like Normandy since there's no tube to pop
-Surprisingly stable considering how small it is. Stand up in it, climb in and out, not a single "whoops!...splash" moment, even with some of my passengers full of libations.

Cons:
-This is an older version so the black seams\joints scuffed the deck. We plan to put a sheet down next time. Magic eraser we believe will take the scuffs off.
-If you're going to put 3 people in, make sure 2 of them are on the back seat otherwise it'll plow water like a U-boat.
-A bit tricky to assemble on deck, especially while trying not to scuff the gelcoat. I think next season we will try assembling it while it's hanging from the spin halyard.
-Although the removable transom makes it lighter, it ends up being more parts to lose and assemble.

Overall very happy with it. Now, the 2hp Honda outboard, that's a different argument. First it would stall at full throttle, then it would stall at idle, then it would only run with full choke and full throttle, then the kill switch stopped working, now the oil check window doesn't show oil but the dipstick shows full to the max, the bearings on the shaft refuse to stop leaking grease and it's impossible to handle without getting black hands, then I tried removing the carb to clean the jets (definitely need this) and you have to somehow remove the entire bottom pan of the body to remove the carb! Ok ok I'm digressing here. The porta-bote is a hit.


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

So what do you think of the bottom? Did it remind you of walking on jello?


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

Skipper Jer said:


> So what do you think of the bottom? Did it remind you of walking on jello?


No sweat off my brow. I grew up paddling canoes made of grp, kevlar, and some plain old plastic. The portabote felt very familiar.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Guyfromthenorth said:


> No sweat off my brow. I grew up paddling canoes made of grp, kevlar, and some plain old plastic. The portabote felt very familiar.


When you get a bit bigger outboard youll feel it move and flex.
On-plane...the bottom seems to move down.
You can actually steer it with foot pressure...very cool.


----------



## SeaStar58 (Feb 14, 2018)

A poorly maintained outboard can be a chore. I get a number of them (all brands) to revive at the boat shop and the vast majority of the problems are user inflicted. That the oil check window is not getting oil into it indicates that it potentially had gone too long without an oil change and there is a bit of sludge built up in the crank case. Hopefully it was not overheated from running lean for too long. Air cooled outboards such as the Honda will require the oil change schedule to be followed with great rigor. I am presuming it came with the Porta-Bote and its maintenance history is an unknown.

Some folks also make the mistake of believing that since they are air cooled that you can run them without submerging the lower end in water however this usually leads to burning out the lower seals since they are water cooled. The exhaust tube can build up a lot of heat in the lower unit if is not submerged in the water and once cooked by exhaust heat the seals will leak. Chances are that the Honda is going to need some seals replaced to put it back in good order.

If it still runs you may find adding 2 or 3 ounces of Berrymans B12 Fuel System Cleaner to each gallon of gas may clear it up after a few uses as long as there is not a large build up of aluminum/pot metal scale in the bowl of the carb.

If you were local I'd be happy to assist with servicing it as it sounds like it needs a bit of overdue TLC.


----------



## Guyfromthenorth (Jul 2, 2015)

SeaStar58 said:


> A poorly maintained outboard can be a chore. I get a number of them (all brands) to revive at the boat shop and the vast majority of the problems are user inflicted. That the oil check window is not getting oil into it indicates that it potentially had gone too long without an oil change and there is a bit of sludge built up in the crank case. Hopefully it was not overheated from running lean for too long. Air cooled outboards such as the Honda will require the oil change schedule to be followed with great rigor. I am presuming it came with the Porta-Bote and its maintenance history is an unknown.
> 
> Some folks also make the mistake of believing that since they are air cooled that you can run them without submerging the lower end in water however this usually leads to burning out the lower seals since they are water cooled. The exhaust tube can build up a lot of heat in the lower unit if is not submerged in the water and once cooked by exhaust heat the seals will leak. Chances are that the Honda is going to need some seals replaced to put it back in good order.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Seastar, I'm definitely no stranger to engine work. I've found I always end up as the guy who gets the "30yrs of neglect" engine and has to pull the slack up that all owners seem to leave. It'll be an easy job to clean it up, especially the carbs, if I can just get the damn carb out of the engine first lol. It's a real bad design, usually honda is simple to work on. I'll get it though!


----------



## hairsteve (Mar 19, 2020)

i have 8.6 2017 porta bote for sale $500.00 steve 9046878929 st augustine fl


----------



## hairsteve (Mar 19, 2020)

i have a 2017 8.6 for sale 500.00 9046878929


----------



## danvon (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone know what the flotation material is in the newer series and (even better) a source for it? I have an older one that needs the foam replaced.


----------

